# Schulische Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten kurz ITA



## akpella (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo
und zwar hab ich eine Schulische Ausbildung mit Fachabi insgesammt muss ich 3 jahre zu Schule gehen...
Hab meinen Realabschluss erworben und muss jetzt die Ausbildung ab dem 09/2013 anfangen
Aber! Ich habe Angst und bange was den Schwierigkeitsgrad betrifft...
Ich bin ein Lernmuffel und wollte schonmal fragen was alles auf mich zukommen wird...
Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden
Vielen dank


----------



## ColorMe (27. Juli 2013)

Warum hast du dich denn für diesen Weg entschieden? Doch nicht etwa weil du den ganzen Tag am Rechner sitzt und nur am Daddeln bist oder?


----------



## akpella (27. Juli 2013)

Weil ich mich allgemein für Pc´s interessiere wie Hard und Software bereich...
Ich stelle für bekannte auch Pc´s zusammen zum beispiel
und ich mir sonst kein beruf vorstellen kann als dieser...


----------



## wishi (28. Juli 2013)

Naja fakt ist, lernen lernen lernen!!!! EGAL WELCHE AUSBILDUNG!!!!!! Wenn man aus der Schule raus ist, heißt es noch lange nicht ,das man einen auf logga machen kann!!!! Ich 37, Gas-Wasser-******** gelernt.....nachher Elektrisch über Nokia, Siemens, wieder Nokia gegangen, neben diversen Distributoren für PC Hardware/ Braune Ware, kann Dir nur sagen das man sein Leben lang pauken muss (MUSS!!!!!) Zumindest wenn Dir was an der Sache liegt und Du weiter kommen willst! Resultat ist, Anerkennung, Freude und Spaß an der Sache! Wenn Du noch was bei verdienen kannst, um so besser! Mach dein Hobby zum Beruf und knie Dich rein! Gib Gas wie die Hölle und viel Erfolg für die Zukunft!!!!!!!

Edit: Das gibt ganz viele "Gefällt mir" Klicks 

Edit: Schau Dir meine PC-Config an....Man muss auch da Feingefühl haben ein System ab zu stimmen für die Nutzung des Users.....Hardcore zu verbauen ist nicht immer das Ziel des Rennens, sondern Nutzwert zum Kaufpreis. Ich habe (z.B.) kein Knüppelrechner...aber wozu, wenn ich es nicht benötige. Man list vieles über i3,i5,i7 oder FX Bla und blubb.....für Office reicht ein Pentium G840, für nen HTPC nen AMD A6 x.x.x.....Lernen Lernen Lernen!!!!

Und für die, die zu lange wach sind: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fILKCf6O1G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. Juli 2013)

Im Grunde ist das einfach nur ein technisch orientiertes Fachabi^^ Also mehr Technikfächer...
Wobei die Ausbildung an sich nicht viel wert ist ^^° Habe auch erst meinen Realschulabschluss erworben gehabt und dannach ein vollständiges Abitur mit ITA absolviert. Wobei ich nach 3 Jahren abgebrochen habe, da der ITA noch ein halbes zusätzliches Jahr benötigt hätte..
Vermutlich wirst du auf ein Berufskolleg bzw eine Berufsschule gehen... meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass dort die Schwierigkeitsstufe nicht so hoch ist... Gelegentlich lernen ist bei Klausuren notwendig...sonst ist das relativ einfach ^^ Im Unterricht aufpassen reicht meist vollkommen aus^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Juli 2013)

Habe den Technischen Assitenten für Informatik gemacht, kpe ob es das selbe ist, ist ja von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders. Aber die Fachhochschulreife war dabei
Für mich war es recht easy, kein höhreres niveau als Realschule. Habs locker ohne lernen und Hausaufgaben machen geschafft ^^

P.s. Von Bundesland zu Bundesland ist auch ein Unterschied zwischen Fachabi und Fachhochschulreife, manchmal sind es zwei Begriffe für den selben Abschluss, manchmal nicht^^


----------



## akpella (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch ne möglichkeit meine ausbildung vor der ihk abzulegen damit sie anerkannt wird

Informationstechnische Assistenten | BTI Neuss - Berufskolleg für Technik und Informatik

hier die website
vor der handelskammer
kann ich die prüfung ablegen

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss können die Informationstechnischen Assistenten in den Beruf einsteigen oder ein Studium an einer Fachhochschule aufnehmen.

Während vor einigen Jahren fast alle Absolventen direkt eine Stelle fanden, ist dies mit Änderung des Arbeitsmarktes schwieriger geworden. Viele Unternehmen verlangen heute zusätzlich zum ITA-Abschluss noch die Anerkennung der Industrie- und Handelskammer (IHK). Daher haben wir diese Möglichkeit mit der IHK vereinbart.

Wir bieten in Abstimmung mit der IHK leistungsbereiten Schülern die Möglichkeit an, nach bestandener Prüfung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten nach Landesrecht die zusätzliche Prüfung im dualen Ausbildungsberuf "Fachinformatiker Systemintegration" vor der IHK abzulegen.

Die Ausbildung verlängert sich dabei um ein 28-wöchiges Praktikum. Während dieser Zeit wird eine Facharbeit erstellt und die Berufsabschlussprüfung abgelegt.

Ist die Ausbildung dann etwas wert oder immer noch nicht so gut?


----------



## KiraSenpai (31. Juli 2013)

Die Ausbildung ist nicht komplett Wertlos ^^ Es werden jedoch nur grundlegende Kenntnisse in der IT vermittelt ^^ Natürlich bringt das Praktikum auch eine gewisse Berufserfahrung^^ Als Basis für ein Informatikstudium ist diese Ausbildung jedoch Ideal, da du genau zu Beginn des Studium fertig wirst und somit nicht ein halbes Jahr, wie nach dem normalen Abschluss, "nichts zutun" hast...zumindest falls du studieren willst. 

Sicher kannst du auch mit dieser Ausbildung ins Arbeitsleben starten, wobei du dir dann seehr viel Wissen selbst aneignen musst^^ Wobei dies in der Regel überall der Fall ist. Außerdem ist die Vergütung nicht die beste^^ Eine weitere Fortbildung, sei es Studium oder noch eine Ausbildung wäre durchaus zu empfehlen^^ Bringt aber auch Vorteile, wenn du dich weiter in die Richtung bilden möchtest, aufgrund der Grundlage^^


----------



## Power234324 (21. Dezember 2013)

Sry, aber die ITA Ausbildung IST auf dem Arbeitsmarkt völlig wertlos, es sei denn man will anschließend studieren, da heißt es man hätte deutliche Vorteile. Stellenangebote für ITA gibt es Deutschlandweit vielleicht alle paar Wochen mal eins und natürlich heißt es "oder ähnliche Ausbildung". Und auch in ähnlichen Berufen wird euch kein Arbeitgeber einstellen, da es eine rein schulische Ausbildung ist und ihr nur Theorie vermittelt bekommt, die in der Praxis für die meisten Unternehmen völlig wertlos ist: Nach der Ausbildung seid ihr nicht besser qualifiziert als jeder PC Bastler und arbeitslose ITler gibt es mehr als genug. (Soft- und Hardwareinstallation kann jeder, lässt man die Azubis machen). Nach den 3 Jahren konnte nicht mal die hälfte von meinem Kurs programmieren, von der Qualität die ein Unternehmen fordert seid ihr dann noch Jahre entfernt. Wenn ich euch einen Rat geben darf: Sucht euch direkt eine vernünftige Ausbildung z. B. zum Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration/Anwendungsentwicklung bei einem guten Unternehmen, welches die Azubis vernünftig ausbildet, mit dem ITA Abschluss könnt ihr euch das Klo tapezieren.


----------



## dot (23. Dezember 2013)

Jap. Mit der schulschen Ausbildung kannst du entweder studieren dank Fachabi oder du haengst ne richtige duale Ausbildung dran. Zu mehr is das nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## mülla1 (23. Dezember 2013)

dot schrieb:


> Jap. Mit der schulschen Ausbildung kannst du entweder studieren dank Fachabi oder du haengst ne richtige duale Ausbildung dran. Zu mehr is das nicht zu gebrauchen.


 
Naja es kommt auf die Bereiche an. Jetzt in diesem Fall bin ich mit euch überein. Die Ausbildung über die Berufsschule in Bereich Informatik sollte für denjenigen der sie macht nur ein weiteres Sprungbrett Richtung Studium sein. Ob es das eine Jahr mehr wert ist wenn man eh nachher studieren will muss jeder für sich entscheiden (meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich weil die Praktika im Studium anerkannt werden). Vorteil ließe sich im Studium dann daraus ziehen das man im Zweifelsfall elternunabhängiges Bafög beantragen kann und sich aufgrund der abgeschlossenen Ausbildung ein paar Brötchen dazu verdient (da findet man dann sehr leicht was wenn die Ausbildung schon da steht) 
Betrachtet man aber zb den Fachbereich Biologie so ist die schulische Ausbildung zur BTA ganz anders angesehen. Es gibt keine vergleichbaren Ausbildungsberufe  

Mein tip an den te:
Werd dir klar wo es mal hingehen soll.. Wenn du eh vor hast zu studieren würde Ich den ITA machen, sei dir dann aber darüber im klaren das im Studium die Niveau schrauben nochmal stark angezogen werden. 
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist würde ich mich nach einer dreijährigen Berufsausbildung in einem Unternehmen umgucken.. 

Joa was noch, Ach ja... 
Was tun musste überall was  also ich kann dir sagen das es eher mehr wird mit lernen als weniger  genieß den Rest der Zeit die dir noch auf der realschule bleiben  da ist noch alles so schön einfach und behütet


----------

